
Why do I keep writing C++? - Anon84
http://elliotth.blogspot.com/2009/03/why-do-i-keep-writing-c.html
======
procrastitron
"Why do people use emacs or vi rather than a proper editor?"

If this was meant to be tongue-in-check, then the writer really needs to do a
better job of conveying sarcasm in his writing. However, if this line was
meant to be taken seriously, then it displays a shocking level of ignorance
regarding fundamental tools. Emacs and vi don't make editing harder, they make
it significantly easier.

------
madhan
C++ is in itself just a tool. Some of the choices in programming involve using
the right tools for the right job. If all you are need is a quick and dirty
app to do something quickly, using C++, or even Java, it is like pulling out
the bazooka to swat a fly.

Not many apps these days _need_ C++. You can do many things without it. But
C++ is needed for certain situations and there is no getting around it..it
could be requirements on speed, size, performance and sometimes even
portability.

------
mtarnovan
Boost (<http://www.boost.org/>) could be the answer to many of the articles
questions. The quality of the libraries is outstanding and documentation is
comprehensive.

------
DanielBMarkham
Blogger who hasn't mastered a language complains that the language isn't right
for problem X.

Not seeing a lot of useful information here. Not upvoted.

Take it as a rule-of-thumb that if you master a language you can see how it
can solve every problem. In fact, the difficulty is realizing getting down off
that high and realizing that everybody feels that way about every language.

So I would prefer to assume my own ignorance rather than make sweeping
statements about a language. The odds usually work in my favor that way.

